# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Collegi sindacali enti SSN

## francesco

Sul sito della corte dei conti è stata pubblicata la Delibera n. 4/AUT/2007 del 26/4/2007 concernente "Linee guida e relativo questionario per i collegi sindacali degli enti del Servizio sanitario nazionale per lattuazione dellart. 1, comma 170, della legge 23 dicembre 2005, n. 266 (legge finanziaria 2006) sul bilancio di esercizio al 31 dicembre 2006"

----------

